# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار > سوال: کارتابل چیست؟؟؟

## uniqueboy_ara

سلام دوستان
میشه به من بگید کارتابل چیه و چجوری پیاده سازی میشه؟!
مرسی

----------


## Elham_gh

کارتابل یک ابزار مورد استفاده در Work Flow است.زمانی که سندی( به هر آنچه در WorkFlow گردش داشته باشد، سند می گویند) در اختیار نقشی قرار می گیرید، وسیله و ابزار دیدن اسناد، کارتابل است.
مثال می زنم.
فرض کنید، شما درخواست وام میکنید از محل کارتان، یک فرم پر می کنید، می دهید کارشناس مربوطه، آن شخص بررسی می کند می دهد به مدیرش، مدیرش تایید می کند می فرستد برای بخش مالی، کارمند بخش مالی برسی می کند که مثلا اعتباری برای این کار هست یا نه، اگر بود تایید می کند می فرستد برای مدیرش، در غیر اینصورت برپشت می زند. حالا این روال دستی است. در همین روال دستی هم ما موجودیتی به اسم کارتابل داریم.همونی که شبیه پوشه است و معمولا نامه ها و مستندات هر کس رو تو کار تابلش می زارن که بررسی کنه.
حالا همین مثال در سیستم.اولا هر کس در سیستم نقشی داره ، یک کارتابل اختصاصی خودش رو داره. مثلا در مثال ما کارشناس وام، مدیر وام، کارمند مالی، مدیر مالی کارتابل دارند، حتی ممکن است  بسته به شرایط کارمند درخواست کننده وام هم کارتابل داشته باشد.
درخواست وام وارد سیستم می شود، کارشناس وام از کجا بفمهد چنین درخواستی جهت بررسی برایش آمده است؟ فرم کارتابل خود را باز می کند، سیستمی بررسی می کند، تایید می کند. به محض تایید کردن کار از کارتابل کارشناس وام خارج می شود، کجا می رود؟ توی کارنابل مدیر وام و همینطور الی آخر..

----------


## uniqueboy_ara

میشه یه توضیح مختصر از نحوه پیاده سازیش هم بگید؟

----------


## Elham_gh

خوب جواب به این سئوال در پست آسون نیست.
اگه بخوام خلاصه جواب بدم، پیاده سازی آن، پیاده سازی یک سیستم نرم افزاری است که صورت مسئله شما توسط استانداردهای WFMC تعریف شده.در حقیقت صورت مسئله شما کارتابل نیست. بلکه WorkFlow است. حال من چطور می تونم شمارو راهنمایی کنم که WorkFlow را پیاده سازی کنید..... شما سئوال کنید من راهنمایی می کنم.استاندارهای WorkFlow را می توانید از همون سایت WFMC دریافت کنید

----------

